# Duda sobre una tira led y su amperaje



## psgcharles (Jun 13, 2013)

Muy buenas he comprado una tira led de 5 metros en de leds 5050 rgb... La cuestion es que en el papelito que te trae ( los chinos no se complican mucho con las instruciones XD) me pone que ``2A each color´´( dos amperios por color) y luego en el cacharro que controla los leds que es una cajita blan*qu*ita chi*qu*ita pone que 6A ``(MAX)´´.Entonces de*b*o de suponer que el adaptador apropiado para esto sera uno de 12V con output de 6A?
Dejo el link de la tira en si : http://www.miniinthebox.com/es/resi...on-de-control-remoto-12-v-2-pack_p476108.html

Muchas gracias de ante mano  , Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 13, 2013)

2A por color es lógico porque internamente cada LED contiene 3 LEDs, uno de rojo, uno verde y uno azul. Cada color consumirá 0.02A. Normalmente van de a 3 en serie, pero siguen consumiendo 0.02A ya que es la misma corriente para 3 LED por color.
Entonces:
0.02A (para color rojo) * 100 series= 2A
0.02A (para color verde) * 100 series= 2A
0.02A (para color azul) * 100 series= 2A
cuando anden los 3 colores encendidos a la vez consumiran 6A

Otra manera de ver: 
si tengo 3 LED RGB en serie, con los 3 colores encendidos consumirán 0.02A * 3= 0.06; si tengo 300 LED RGB equivalen a 100 tiras de 3 LED RGB en serie. Entonces 0.06A * 100 = 6A

Sería bueno lo de los 12A que preguntas para tu fuente, pero como no siempre estarán encendidos los 3 colores a su máxima intensidad, entonces yo creo que con unos 9A es suficiente.


----------



## psgcharles (Jun 13, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta ...ahora mismo estoy usando uno de 12V que va a 1.2A y encender encienden y brilla monton pero me di cuenta que a las horas se recalienta mucho el transformador...
A lo que me dices de 12A supongo que es una errata XD... los leds van a 12V si le pongo mas me los cargo y lo mismo con los amperios osea no le puedo poner ni mas de 12V ni mas de 6A
Otra duda que tengo es , si con el transformador que tengo ahora de 1,2A los leds dan toda su luz  si al poner uno de 6A se notaran mas brillantes?

Muchas gracias de nuevo por reponder  , Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jun 13, 2013)

No tienes que colocar tanto transformador, en primer lugar si quieres todos los led encendidos, para que el proposito de la tira RGB, mejor un monocolor como el blanco hielo,  y segundo los amperios que consume todo tu tira es de 2A como maximo(300 leds), estan en grupos de tres por lo que 100X0.02A=2A (consumo de 20mA por no mencionar que lo controlan con PWM) solo para un color puro y maxima intensidad (lo que que no se usa ).
Lo de tu cajita controladora dice max de 6A, pero lo que en realidad dice que los mosfet que tienen dentro su limite es de 6A(puedes aumentarlo cambiando los mosfet).
 Y en cuanto al voltaje , la cinta funciona desde los 9V hasta los 14V sin problema alguno. Si te pones a medirlo notaras que el voltaje en vacio de tu fuente bajara un poco al conectarla, si es mayor a 1V es que es demaciado pequeño.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 13, 2013)

zopilote dijo:


> No tienes que colocar tanto transformador, en primer lugar si quieres todos los led encendidos, para que el proposito de la tira RGB, mejor un monocolor como el blanco hielo,  y segundo los amperios que consume todo tu tira es de 2A como maximo(300 leds), estan en grupos de tres por lo que 100X0.02A=2A (consumo de 20mA por no mencionar que lo controlan con PWM) solo para un color puro y maxima intensidad (lo que que no se usa ).



Los LED 5050 no consumen 20mA, consumen 60mA porque cada chip contiene 3 LED; entonces 100*0.06A=6A (como ya dije al máximo de su capacidad); pero es un calculo aproximado porque no se tendrán iluminados todos al máximo a la vez más que por pocos segundos dependiendo de la función de colores.



> A lo que me dices de 12A supongo que es una errata XD... los leds van a 12V si le pongo mas me los cargo y lo mismo con los amperios osea no le puedo poner ni mas de 12V ni mas de 6A



Puedes disponer si quieres de una fuente de 12V a 1'000.000A pero tu circuito solo tomará lo que necesita. Las fuentes no entregan la corriente nominal si la carga no la requiere. Aún si tienes una fuente limitadora de corriente si utilizas menos corga solo consumirá la corriente requerida y solo cortará el paso de la corriente cuando se acerque al límite.



> Otra duda que tengo es , si con el transformador que tengo ahora de 1,2A los leds dan toda su luz si al poner uno de 6A se notaran mas brillantes?



Es posible que tus LED no están recibiendo toda la corriente necesaria en algunos momentos, especialmente cuando iluminan de color "blanco" ya que el consumo de corriente rondaría los 5A o 6A, en este momento cae el voltaje de la fuente debido a que el trafo empieza a entregar más de la corriente necesaria. En sintesis: es posible.

Te recomiendo al menos una fuente de 6A 12V DC. así el trafo trabaja más descansado y mantendrás el tiempo de vida del mismo.


----------

